# Feeding time



## Michael. (May 13, 2014)

.

Latest arrival.  (Not my photograph)




.​


----------



## littleowl (May 14, 2014)

What a beautiful photo.

It is a pity the old cock Sparra is in decline.
Owing to councils and private buildings blocking access under roofs.
The sparrow was a cave dweller  until ancient people started building roofs they quickly adapted to the new idea.


----------



## Raven (May 14, 2014)

Beautiful little birds and a great picture, it made me smile.


----------



## Rainee (May 15, 2014)

That is such a beautiful picture .. love the birds.. thanks for sharing..


----------

